# Obrar = defecar



## ManPaisa

Del DRAE:

*obrar*
*5. *intr. Evacuar el vientre, defecar.

¿En qué países se usa *obrar* en ese sentido?


----------



## beatrizg

Por mis pagos (los Santanderes) no recuerdo haberlo oído.


----------



## bellota_2601

Nunca había escuchado esa palabra para referirse a eso, ni allá ni aquí en Lima.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá sí.
Pero es un término más que nada usado por los médicos.  En el habla cotidiana suena extraño y un tanto afectado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Por acá sí.
> Pero es un término más que nada usado por los médicos. En el habla cotidiana suena extraño y un tanto afectado.
> Saludos.
> _


 
¿Y cómo lo usan los médicos?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ManPaisa said:


> Del DRAE:
> 
> *obrar*
> *5. *intr. Evacuar el vientre, defecar.
> 
> ¿En qué países se usa *obrar* en ese sentido?


Conozco ese uso...pero por acá no utiliza con esa connotación.
Se entería en un contexto adecuado al tema.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## flljob

En México se usa muy frecuentemente (obrar). Defecar casi solo en lenguaje técnico médico.

Alguien modificó los versos de sor Juana Inés de la Cruz:

Hombres necios que acusáis 
a la mujer sin razón,
¿por qué queréis que obren bien
si hacen mala digestión?

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y cómo lo usan los médicos?


La verdad es que hoy en día tampoco es tan común entre ellos y se prefiere el uso del verbo "evacuar"
Yo creo que se trata de un verbo un tanto en desuso y restringido a un par de conjugaciones:

Infinitivo: "¿Tiene problemas para obrar?"
Pretérito pluscuamperfecto: "Cuando sintió ese olor que me describe, ¿había obrado, o se encontraba sólo en los movimientos previos?"

Buen tema para conversar después del almuerzo 
Saludos.
_


----------



## juandavidcrog

Considero que esa connotación del verbo obrar, no está muy difundida ni generalizada en el español cotidiano, pero ello no quiere decir que no pueda usarse así, la cuestión es saber con quien y en que contexto debe usarse.


----------



## JoseJ141

Aquí se usa, o se usaba. Mi abuela usaba el verbo obrar con esa acepción, mas creo que era mas algo que usaban ciertas generaciones y mas que todo gente del interior.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Se que se usa en Medicina. P. ej. El paciente ya obró, tuvo dos evacuaciones durante la noche con precencia de sangre...


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> La verdad es que hoy en día tampoco es tan común entre ellos y se prefiere el uso del verbo "evacuar"
> Yo creo que se trata de un verbo un tanto en desuso y restringido a un par de conjugaciones:
> 
> Infinitivo: "¿Tiene problemas para obrar?"
> Pretérito pluscuamperfecto: "Cuando sintió ese olor que me describe, ¿había obrado, o se encontraba sólo en los movimientos previos?"
> 
> Buen tema para conversar después del almuerzo
> Saludos.
> _


 

Sin embargo, por aquí sería más natural así:

¿Siente molestias _al defecar?_
Por favor, en la próxima_ deposición_ observe ...

_Obrar_ es más popular y hoy se escucha a gente mayor.


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Común no es y pienso que está en franco desuso pero yo sí la he oído como sinónimo de defecar (qué fino me estoy volviendo con la edad) sobre todo en zonas rurales/pueblerinas. Hay otro término con el mismo significado que suena peor: ensuciar.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por aquí la he oído, pero no es muy popular que digamos.


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil es como se dice aquí: 



> Aquí se usa, o se usaba. Mi abuela usaba el verbo obrar con esa acepción, mas creo que era mas algo que usaban ciertas generaciones y mas que todo gente del interior.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina no, nadie, ni los médicos, que yo sepa.
Aparte de muy técnico defecar, acá se diría evacuar, ir de cuerpo.


----------



## Naticruz

Pinairun said:


> Sin embargo, por aquí sería más natural así:
> 
> ¿Siente molestias _al defecar?_
> Por favor, en la próxima_ deposición_ observe ...
> 
> _Obrar_ es más popular y hoy se escucha a gente mayor.


 
Es verdad, Pinairum. Según María Moliner «obrar» es más bien popular:
*5* _pop._ Hacer de *vientre</SPAN>

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, también "hacer de vientre" se usa mucho.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá hacer de vientre no se usa para nada, que yo sepa.


----------



## sagua

aqui en Cuba no la he escuchado, lo que si es muy comun entre la gente de campo es la frase ¨dar el cuerpo¨


----------



## normaelena

ManPaisa said:


> Del DRAE:
> 
> *obrar*
> *5. *intr. Evacuar el vientre, defecar.
> 
> ¿En qué países se usa *obrar* en ese sentido?



 En la República Dominicana.


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias, normaelena, pero eso no es lo que dice la dominicana Bellota.  ¿Será regional?


----------



## normaelena

ManPaisa said:


> Gracias, normaelena, pero eso no es lo que dice la dominicana Bellota.  ¿Será regional?



Era palabra muy común en el campo donde vivía.  Creo que si se dice en cualquier lugar de la Rep. Dominicana, se entiende.


----------



## ManPaisa

normaelena said:


> Era palabra muy común en el campo donde vivía.  Creo que si se dice en cualquier lugar de la Rep. Dominicana, se entiende.



Curioso, parece que en muchos lugares es un término que se usa en áreas rurales y ya no tanto en las ciudades.

Gracias.


----------



## normaelena

Busca "obrar" aquí: diccionario de dominicanismos
http://usuarios.lycos.es/jallite/diccionario.htm


----------



## ManPaisa

normaelena said:


> Busca "obrar" aquí: diccionario de dominicanismos
> http://usuarios.lycos.es/jallite/diccionario.htm



Excelente.  Más claro no canta un gallo.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Conozco ese uso...pero por acá no utiliza con esa connotación. Lo rectifico hasta donde sé, nunca se lo he escuchado decir a nadie por estos lares.
> Se entería en un contexto adecuado al tema. No Creo, lo pongan como lo pongan creo que no lo entenderíamos. Personalmente, seguro, preguntaría de qué me están hablando.
> 
> saludos
> Rosa


 

Saludos.-
bb.-


----------



## swift

ManPaisa said:


> ¿En qué países se usa *obrar* con ese sentido?



Buenas tardes:

En Costa Rica también se da ese uso al verbo obrar. De hecho, de pequeño era la expresión que siempre escuché. Me hacía pensar en lo serio que era el asunto.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

clares3 said:


> Hola a todos
> Común no es y pienso que está en franco desuso pero yo sí la he oído como sinónimo de defecar (qué fino me estoy volviendo con la edad) sobre todo en zonas rurales/pueblerinas. Hay otro término con el mismo significado que suena peor: ensuciar.


 

En Canarias he oído a mis padres y abuelos tanto *obrar* como *ensuciar*, pero yo creo también que están en desuso y las generaciones jóvenes ya no usan esos términos.

Lo cierto es que no sé de que modo educado preguntan los médicos si han obrado. Quizás se recurra al eufemismo "ir al baño".


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, MP.

"Obrar" se usa en zonas rurales de la Costa, o al menos en este departamento (Bolívar) de donde provienen mis padres. Siempre me ha causado risa escucharlo en boca de mi vieja. 

Saludos,


----------



## martin_baires07

En Argentina jamás he oído que alguna persona use esta palabra con este sentido. Se dice, en cambio, "ir de cuerpo".


----------



## appc

Vampiro said:


> Por acá sí.
> Pero es un término más que nada usado por los médicos.  En el habla cotidiana suena extraño y un tanto afectado.
> Saludos.
> _


Asi es. En todo caso se usa generalmente en textos médicos, suena feo decir "defecar", pero "obrar" suena más neutro y técnico. Acá en Chile es común, especialmente en prescripciones médicas o cuando en la farmacia te dan alguna indicación. Por ejemplo, me acaba de salir en un folleto para el uso dispositivos intrauterinos.


----------



## Winmortalis

Muy común en Panamá.


----------

